

Advice to CTO Founders: Don't Let Business Kill the Business - steveplace
http://www.informationarbitrage.com/2010/02/advice-for-cto-founders-dont-let-business-kill-the-business.html

======
alexro
"Your technology brains got you this far; use some of them to make yourself
stop, breathe and think."

Great point. If only I could do it back then.

